# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  greatest football player ever

## powerful intelligent

I am trying to settle a debate here. I belive that bo jackson was the greatest football player ever. In terms of sheer athletsism he was unsurpassed then and i think the only player that comes close to him now is adrian peterson. agree disagree and why?

----------


## Monster87

I hope this discussion really takes off. Judging greatness in any sport is incredibly difficult because there are so many factors. I believe statistics, winning vs. losing, clutch performances, talent and athleticism are some of the most important characteristics you should consider when evaluating one's greatness. A lot of people put most of the emphasis on winning, but I think in football (and baseball) it's very difficult to have an impact on the outcome of games as an individual, whereas in basketball and hockey it's much easier to influence the final score because there are so fewer men on the field. 
With that said, I believe the greatest football player of all time was *JERRY RICE.* He played on three super bowl champion teams, was a Super Bowl MVP, had incredible quickness, great hands, and oh yea, he holds just about every single NFL wide receiver record. It will be decades before anyone comes close to breaking his touchdown record. 
Peyton Manning I really think is starting to look like best quarterback of all time. I'll definitely debate that with some of you bandwagon new england fans later :Wink/Grin: .

----------


## BgMc31

Jerry Rice never ran a 4.2 forty. His best 40 time was 4.7. His work ethic, route running and precision made him great, not his athleticism.

The greatest football player of all time was Jim Brown. Everything he did, he did in a 12 game season and his average yards per carry is still the record. His total rushing yards held for many years even though he only played 9 years. He was just as fast as he was powerful.

----------


## MANIMAL55

How Can you not consider Sweetness #34 Walter Payton, on and off the field

----------


## dangerous dan

Steven Gerrard

----------


## MANIMAL55

who is steven gerrard

----------


## dangerous dan

a football player, liverpool fc midfielder.

----------


## dangerous dan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGATeOswER0

legend

----------


## forza nuova

gerrard=genius
liverpool=lame.................................... ..........

----------


## dangerous dan

forza nuova= cluless

----------


## stpete

Walter Payton.

----------


## PC650

joe montana!!!

----------


## PC650

> a football player, liverpool fc midfielder.


 :Chairshot:  haha thats not football  :LOL: 

this is football http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x63fX8coUho

----------


## dangerous dan

lol dont talk wet....thats american football. football (proper football) is a worldwide sport.

----------


## scottythebody

> How Can you not consider Sweetness #34 Walter Payton, on and off the field


I agree, he could do it all, run, catch, block, he could even throw

----------


## Monster87

> Jerry Rice never ran a 4.2 forty. His best 40 time was 4.7. His work ethic, route running and precision made him great, not his athleticism.
> 
> The greatest football player of all time was Jim Brown. Everything he did, he did in a 12 game season and his average yards per carry is still the record. His total rushing yards held for many years even though he only played 9 years. He was just as fast as he was powerful.


Good call, you were right... that makes his achievements that much more impressive really.

Jim Brown was probably the greatest running back of all time. It's really hard to look at football players at different positions and decide who the best was, because each position requires completely a different skill set. I think you have to look at the disparity between the top players at each position, and the widest margin by far is at WR with Rice.

----------


## forza nuova

> forza nuova= cluless



dangerous dan= ????????

any idea when liverpool last won the premier league

----------


## dangerous dan

liverpool have never won the premiership...they won top flight when it was called division 1. im not a lpool fan so im not biging up my home team, i seriously believe they are the best prem side this year

----------


## blackh2

i agree with all those for sure payton he was a class act and never ran out of bounds, his training was second to none , i think barry sanders could have been better had he been on a diff team... walter payton prob the most talented ever cuz he could do everything. best QB ever will def be peyton manning!!!!!

----------


## xnotoriousx

> lol dont talk wet....thats american football. football (proper football) is a worldwide sport.


So you honestly think that compares to this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2olLEHJZww

----------


## dangerous dan

american football is retarded, but i do go back on sayin lpool are the best team this year

----------


## xnotoriousx

The only reason soccer is the most "popular" sport on the globe is because all you need to play it is a ball. No other sport requires such little equipment.

I hope you do realize that.

I am so lost as how people think soccer is better then football. I am willing to bet my house that they've never even watched a season of it. Pretty sure people just like to say anything american sucks outside of this country. Football is amazing and will always be the best sport in human history as far as entertainment goes. 

Hey if you think kicking a ball back and forth across a massive field watching a avg of 2.3842 scores out of every game you'll ever watch then that's you but saying football is retarded just makes you look like one yourself.

Yesterday I watched my team win the game 30 to 25 and get a stop in the red zone to win the game. I mean if your team(kickball) is up or down 1 with little time on the clock it's like a 99% chance that the score will remain the same. I just don't see the excitement... 

I don't know man I wasn't even going to talk shit, but you calling football retarded just pisses me off. The game is clearly better then kickball

----------


## xnotoriousx

Honestly now that I think about it I see why most people hate american football over soccer. You don't have to be strong or have any muscle. All you have to do is run run run run run run run run run run run kick trip run run run back run left kick trip CARD out of bounds. there is no educational requirement to play professional soccer. No playbook to learn, everything is just on the fly for the most part. I mean it's so much more realistic to see yourself playing soccer so your dreams seem more real and you people love that. You look at american football players and immediately say to yourselves "there's no way I could ever be strong and fast like that." then think I can run and kick a ball though so "AMERICAN FOOTBALL IS RETARDED" is what you come up with. 

I won't check back on this tread, i've said what I needed to say.

----------


## D7M

have you ever played soccer, Notorious?

----------


## xnotoriousx

Yes I did as a younger kid in the Florida heat, it was fun as hell and very challenging. 

I never said it was bad but since others wanted to compare it to football, I gave my opinion on the comparison.

----------


## BgMc31

I wouldn't even entertain this argument Notorious. They are two completely different sports. Its impossible to compare the two. Remember people tend to downplay things they don't understand. Other countries don't understand American football so they compare soccer to it based purely on worldwide participation. You hit the nail on the head, soccer only takes a ball to play. So its embraced by other many more people. As Americans, we like our own things. Don't attempt to argue with these guys about football vs soccer. When you are the top of the food chain (here in the states) people will always try to bring you down. If you notice, you'll see threads saying Rugby players are better than football players, hockey players are tougher than football players, soccer players, etc. Just let it go, brotha.

----------


## xnotoriousx

Yeah you're right, everyone just hates america, I seem to forget that from time to time.

----------


## energizer bunny

The only thing retarded about American Football is the fact they call it football!!!! come on that is handball!!!......im from England and love football but i think American football would be good to watch and play......and i certainly dont hate America its one of the places at the top of my visiting list...

----------


## dangerous dan

> The only reason soccer is the most "popular" sport on the globe is because all you need to play it is a ball. No other sport requires such little equipment.
> 
> I hope you do realize that.
> 
> I am so lost as how people think soccer is better then football. I am willing to bet my house that they've never even watched a season of it. Pretty sure people just like to say anything american sucks outside of this country. Football is amazing and will always be the best sport in human history as far as entertainment goes. 
> 
> Hey if you think kicking a ball back and forth across a massive field watching a avg of 2.3842 scores out of every game you'll ever watch then that's you but saying football is retarded just makes you look like one yourself.
> 
> Yesterday I watched my team win the game 30 to 25 and get a stop in the red zone to win the game. I mean if your team(kickball) is up or down 1 with little time on the clock it's like a 99% chance that the score will remain the same. I just don't see the excitement... 
> ...


why have you got so upset about the coment???
and of course you will think american (handball) is better than football, but hey im not american, i cant go watch it so i stick with what i no. and dont go bringing everyone hates america into this because to be honest i really dont give a fuk who you are or where your from. blow your nose and wipe your eyes ffs. i didnt no i was going to get told off for my choice in sport. hey notorious....UFC or boxing??? haha  :2jk:

----------


## xnotoriousx

This just about sums it up.... 




The ever-growing list of reasons why soccer sucks.

Soccer participants actually fellate one another.

Soccer participants are walking advertisements.

France is successful at participating at soccer. That should say something, especially to the British.

The "World" Cup is not the a World's Cup, but a competition among 32 countries, disproportionately allotted to European countries.

Soccer hooligans.

Soccer is boring. Soccer is absurdly slow. I've had soccer apologists say with false pride how the average soccer participant "runs" 4 miles in a game. Newsflash: that means they are jogging less than 3 miles per hour. Translation: they are mostly standing around. 
BORING.

Soccer participants act like they've been shot - what pussies. Meanwhile, real athletes like Donovan McNabb or Bobby Baun play on broken legs.

Soccer is too simple an activity.

Penalty kicks. You are determining a winner by a random event that has no relevance to the rest of the game. It would be as stupid as replacing extra innings with batting practice.

Fruity penalty cards. How stupid is it to flash up some card to indicate the severity of a penalty? Richard Simmons was inspired to use them in his diet system. Are all penalties the same? Again, the inability to use the upper torso hampers soccer participants.Use hand signals, you troglodytes.

Psychotic fans. The South Korean loser who set himself on fire is one example. 

The mental stability of the murderer who killed that one player because he sucked (free clue: all soccer participants suck) is another.

Ties: 55% of games are ties. Ties suck.

Why not use your hands? Or your brain?

Soccer hairdos.

Pompous pseudo-intellectual Europeans who become soccer fans in order to convince the populace of their link to the common man.

Soccer participants with one name. I can understand why your parents would disown any soccer participant, but they should take at least any last name.
Soccer hilites concentrate on what almost happens. When ESPN has the poor sense to show soccer hilites, they show missed shots, missed passes, etc. Any real sport shows things that actually contribute to the result. Soccer participants do not care about the result.

Soccer fans justify the activity based entirely on its popularity. Not only are the reasons why soccer is popular an argument against soccer, but it really shows how pathetic said activity is when that is the only argument soccer fans come up with.

The correct term for 0 is zero, not nil. Take a math class.
Buy a freaking cup, you pansies.

Soccer is not objective. There is no play clock. The game doesn't end after the clock has run down. This adds bias, subjectivism and appeals to lower intellects, and it destroys the drama from last second victories. Contrast such clumsy timekeeping (shame on the Swiss, who should know better) and the lack of any discernable strategy with the strategic precision of the two-minute drill in football.

Soccer is not objective, part two. The lack of offensive chances leads to ties, which, as we know, suck. Soccer's "solution?" Let's randomize the result (in those cases where a tie suddenly becomes an affront, the "World" Cup) by having penalty kicks.

Soccer participants on the same team have different jerseys. The obviously higher intelligence of hockey (goaltender) or football (offensive linemen) fans and referees is evident, since we don't need a different uniform to indicate a different privilege in the rule book.

Soccer is Third World inexpensive. Ordinarily, this would not be a problem. Most people don't consider buying hockey or football equipment expensive in civilized countries, but in the context of the rest of the world, it is expensive. On the other hand, soccer is dirt cheap - and by dirt cheap, I mean slum kids in Brazil rolling up balls of dirt to kick around.

Soccer apologists say the reason it is not popular in the US is because it wasn't invented in the US. First, soccer originated from the North American game called pasuckuakohowog several hundred years before the British played something resembling it. Second, basketball was the creation of a Canadian, yet is very popular in the US. Third, football was the creation of a Canadian, yet is very popular in the US.

Soccer apologists say the reason it is not popular in the US is because the US is not any good at that activity. The US soccer team won the World Cup in 1991 and 1999. Better find another reason.

Soccer apologists say soccer is an athletic activity. Using the Olympics as a barometer, it is pretty obvious that those countries that lack athletic prowess (Britain, France) are successful at soccer. Interesting to note, despite the inclusion of activities like soccer and walking in the Olympics (and the wrongful exclusion of football and rodeo), how those countries where soccer is not popular outperform those countries where soccer is popular athletically.

Soccer apologists steal terms from real sports. Hint: a pitch is something an option QB does. A draw is a running play designed to counter a strong pass rush. Football is a real sport that involves athletes in pads and helmets, not sissies playing kickball.

Soccer has no honor. There are codes of behavior in sports like hockey, baseball, football and basketball. There is no code of behavior in the activity of soccer: the penis biting should make this fairly obvious.

Soccer markets to Nazis - even today. Umbro markets Zyklon, a type of shoe, to soccer participants. Zyklon was the name of the gas used to kill Jews in WWII.

Soccer uses witch doctors. The same simplistic mentality that avails itself to soccer avails itself to primal mysticism.

Soccer idiots overexaggerate everything. Yeah, soccer deserves a Nobel Prize. Better load up on the security for that award presentation, because soccer deserves it less than terrorists like Arafat. Yeah, a soccer game is a wondrous event in your nation's history. Granted, these nations still have to master indoor plumbing, but please - stop the hallucinogenics, now.

Soccer fans actually set themselves on fire. That's a pretty good barometer judging the mentality of soccer fans.

Soccer cheering has no point. Football fans successfully cause opposing teams' offenses to call timeouts, use up the play clock, screw up audibles or cause procedure penalties. Ask Burt Hooton whether baseball fans affect an opponent's performance. Soccer? They sing songs - which all sound the same - regardless of outcome. It doesn't celebrate performance. It doesn't serve to intimidate. It has no purpose.

Soccer counts time up. Soccer games count the time that has elapsed, rather than the time remaining. This is stupid for a number of reasons. First, soccer games don't refer to time anyway, so why even keep it? Second, why the concern on the past? The score already reflects all important information of what has already happened in the game. In soccer, this is most likely irrelevant anyway, since the score is most likely 0-0, er, nil, nil. The focus should be on the result - which depends on the future. Thus, time should count down. Can you imagine NASA counting up (from, say, when JFK made his speech about landing on the moon in a decade)? How stupid would that be?

----------


## energizer bunny

^^^^and after all that.........American football should still be called handball....and soccer should be called football..haha

----------


## bigguyz09

Just want to throw some names out there....if these players had not retired early they would be holding tons of records: Barry Sander,*Jim Brown* & Terrell Davis. 

Put I am going to have to say Jim Brown is the best of all time, look at all the yards he agained rushing and recieving and lets not forget they only used one runningback, back then, not the dual rb as they use today
http://www.pro-football-reference.co...B/BrowJi00.htm

----------


## xnotoriousx

> ^^^^and after all that.........American football should still be called handball....and soccer should be called football..haha


 :Haha:  :Haha:  :Haha:  :Haha: 

Hand ball sounds about as gay as soccer

----------


## energizer bunny

> Hand ball sounds about as gay as soccer


agree.... :Aalostit:

----------


## dangerous dan

> This just about sums it up.... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ever-growing list of reasons why soccer sucks.
> 
> Soccer participants actually fellate one another.
> 
> ...


lol as much as i disagree i like the post. i find it hard to get my head around the game, same with rugby to many rules. aload of blokes rolling around grapling eachother. i respect what your saying. like does american handball have any atmosphere? like with football it becomes alot more than going to watch 90mins of footy at 3pm on a saturday, like i was out of the house at 9am sharp

----------


## xnotoriousx

Man yes!

That's the best part, getting to the stadium early in the morning with your food and grill, throwing the football around and playing games like corn hole ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ga4l...eature=related ) and of course ice cold beer.

Walking to the stadium is so much fun everyone is so pumped one of the best feelings in the world

----------


## dangerous dan

right i can understand there could be more to it.....football over here becomes a lifestyle....and in cases a bad one

----------


## forza nuova

> american football is retarded, but i do go back on sayin lpool are the best team this year


ha h h haha ha ha

----------


## xnotoriousx

> ha h h haha ha ha


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkEGCo85oHo

Explain?

Never seen that in american football... Must be because we're to retarded to bite eachothers shlongs I guess. 


LOL

----------


## D7M

Look, soccer and football are completely different sports. 

It's like comparing MMA and body building. 

Oh, wait...we did that: 
http://forums.steroid.com/showpost.p...7&postcount=14

That last sentence might apply here.

----------


## xnotoriousx

yeah I hear you bro but if someone called bbing retarded i'd have to stand up for it.

This is really just trash talking for laughs now, just showing how insulting it is for someone to downplay something you love.

----------


## ** TOP **

> How Can you not consider Sweetness #34 Walter Payton, on and off the field


yes.....

----------


## amcon

lt end of story... j rice, w peyton, m gastinue(sp)jets, bo, e dickerson as a pure runner, detriots b sanders, marino, elway, kelly, bears singeton, alzado...

----------

